# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Newbie SQL help

## AndrewEvans73

I am developing a simple form using Acrobat, I am connecting this to an Access database and transferring data using SQL (the only knowledge of which I have is from reference books).
Currently I am retreiving data from the first row in the database using nextRow statment, I would like to know if there is a statement that lets me take data from the a cell in the last row of data. :Confused:

----------

